# Anybody here rode behind or driven the Stainz engine?



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I know we have some folks here that live in or have visited Europe. Has anybody here rode behind or even driven the little Stainz engine over in Austria? If, so, got any pictures you can share? This little engine was my initial start into G scale, gift of a starter set from my aunt and uncle. This little engine holds a space close to my heart, along with my childhood Lionel trains I still enjoy to this very day. Mike


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I like to ride trains when in Europe but never had the opportunity to see a real Stainz in action. There are some clips on YouTube, including the one above.

I continue to enjoy my LGB version.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I understand from the site of the Murtalbahn that this engine is currently not in working order; however I don't know the nature of the work that needs to be done on it. (retubing or other boiler work or a mechanical problem). Its a shame because it is a fine looking litlle O4O, but the recession is here too...


----------

